# Speed vans everywhere this weekend



## reddanmm (23 Apr 2011)

On my way to work in Shannon this morning passed 2 speed vans, one in mulgrave st and one before you come to the Connagh roundabout, Learnt the hard way (4 points) so was doing 30 in the 50mph zone and 40 in the 60mph zone which i believe is more dangerous than speeding as concentrating too much on the speed clock in the car, but i noticted the one on Mulgrave st in Limerick was unmarked what the story on unmarked vans i thought they were supposed to be highly visible and this is not the first time i saw an unmarked van


----------



## chrisboy (23 Apr 2011)

Unmarked one arent actually speed cameras, they're info gathering vans, used to decide wether that road will become a speed trap road in the future.


----------



## reddanmm (23 Apr 2011)

Hi Chrisboy the unmarked speed van i saw this morning was in a place where a speed van has neen in operation since november, as i said its not the first time that i saw them  I got caught coming up to the coonagh roundabout in feb by an unmarked speedvan.


----------



## z107 (23 Apr 2011)

It's not surprising really.

Expect all taxes to increase over the next few years.


----------



## chrisboy (23 Apr 2011)

reddanmm said:


> Hi Chrisboy the unmarked speed van i saw this morning was in a place where a speed van has neen in operation since november, as i said its not the first time that i saw them  I got caught coming up to the coonagh roundabout in feb by an unmarked speedvan.




Mustve been one of the garda vans, and not the private vans..


----------



## Woodie (23 Apr 2011)

I'm all for the curbing speed but the lesson learned EVERYWHERE is this will not work unless people are on board and the speed limits are sensible.


----------



## johnjoda (23 Apr 2011)

Just another source of revenue for a cash strapped government


----------



## reddanmm (24 Apr 2011)

Totally agree according to the radio there is a 72% increase in speeding fines and points since Nov with 52,000 people getting caught. So its the Limerick tunnel for me,sick of having to negotiate 4 Speed traps on my way to work on roads that are inappropiatley marked. Eg Condell road 50kpm (madness) and the road after that is 60kpm and these are wide open roads.Does anyone have statistics on the revenue and points issued since the introduction of the speed vans.


----------



## gianni (24 Apr 2011)

johnjoda said:


> Just another source of revenue for a cash strapped government



Don't speed and there will be no revenue gathered... seems simple enough. 
If drivers can't read the road signs and take note of the limit -  driving a car is probably beyond their capabilities.


----------



## reddanmm (24 Apr 2011)

A predictable answer. Before the introduction of the vans there should have been a proper survey done of the roads . A wide open road with no houses on is 50kpm and a country lane is 80kph. A lot of the roads that the vans are on have not had any road deaths and the wide road that is 50kpm had a death but the driver had a heart attack,nothing to do with speed. Why are they on a dual carraigeway with 100kph. If anyone thinks it not revenue making there kidding themselves. Fines are being issued if you go over by 7 kms. I find that you are concentrating more on your speed clock on the car than the road making it much more dangerous than speeding


----------



## Leo (26 Apr 2011)

GoSafe have to issue a certain number of penalties to retain the licence, so they're going to issue fines where the Gardai may not have.


----------



## joeysully (27 Apr 2011)

Leo said:


> GoSafe have to issue a certain number of penalties to retain the licence, so they're going to issue fines where the Gardai may not have.



Where did you hear this ? just out of interest...


----------



## Mpsox (27 Apr 2011)

I don't have an issue with them in principle, but I do have an issue with the speedlimits on some of the roads. Simple example, I know a road out of a town that had a speed limit of 100km, once a new motorway bypass opened, the road was "downgraded" and the speed limit dropped to 80. Is the road more dangerous now that the bypass is in place?, no, if anything it's safer as it's got far less traffic, so why drop the speed limit?


----------



## Leo (27 Apr 2011)

joeysully said:


> Where did you hear this ? just out of interest...


 
Dept. of Finance


----------



## RIAD_BSC (27 Apr 2011)

Leo said:


> Dept. of Finance


 
Unofficially from someone who is connected to the dept? Or did they tell you officially?


----------



## Frank (27 Apr 2011)

How much for a decent speed camera detector. 

Seems like the only way to even the pitch.


----------



## Time (27 Apr 2011)

Sadly they are illegal. 

A good one can be got for around €50 on ebay.


----------



## mercman (27 Apr 2011)

Time said:


> Sadly they are illegal.



AFAIK, they are only illegal if one is caught using it. It is not illegal to own one (I hope)


----------



## Frank (27 Apr 2011)

I know the holier than as demonstrated already will say don't speed no problem, 

I prefer to keep my eyes on the road more than the speedo. 

Lots of roads that speeds seem to go up and down like yoyo's 
The outer ring road from tallaght to lucan goes n81 80 to 60 to 50 to 60 to 80 N4 to lexlip the straight up to 120 consistent is not the word. Speed traps on all the low bits on regular occassions.

This is fish in a barrel shoot that could easily loose someone a job over a holiday weekend. No license could easily mean no job.


----------



## bacchus (28 Apr 2011)

What are the penalties (fixed and/or points and/or court) for speeding at say 10kph above limit, 20kph, 30kph, etc...?


----------



## Ants09 (28 Apr 2011)

chrisboy said:


> Unmarked one arent actually speed cameras, they're info gathering vans, used to decide wether that road will become a speed trap road in the future.


 
well i saw a unmark red van yesterday on the malahide road near the applegreen petrol station. it wasnt a garda van as the camara was up on the roof and it couldnt of being a info gathering van as that part of the road is on the garda safety camera's website.


----------



## Time (28 Apr 2011)

bacchus said:


> What are the penalties (fixed and/or points and/or court) for speeding at say 10kph above limit, 20kph, 30kph, etc...?


Unlike most countries there is no graduated penalty system. For example  in the UK up to 20mph over will get you a fixed penalty of £60 and 3  points anything above must go to court where anything from 4 to 6 points  can be applied or a ban at the discretion of the magistrates. 

It's a one size fits all in Ireland, be it 1kph over or 80kph over i.e. €80 fixed penalty and 2 points or up to €800 and 4 points if you go to court. So whizzing by a go safe van at 160 kph will only get you a fixed €80 ticket. If you did that in the UK you would be up before the magistrates fighting to keep your licence.


----------

